# Fukin Focus Boa Boots!



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You might have to ... ugh ... rent. Hey, it's better than not going...


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

its not two weeks, I got mine within a week of when I returned my thirty two. I switched to Rome Folsoms and sold my new 32's to cover the cost. im alot happier now


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

i was so tentative to buy boa boots because i was affraid of something like this. but, i talked to people that had some and to a few guys at my local shop and they all said that they are solid. turns out they weren't. one reason i went with the thirty two's is because they are light. riding a k2 zero i wanted light everything. these boa boots always have this problem?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

ya 32's turn to rags faster than most boots. why do you think their warranty department didnt picked up. They are so busy taking care of everyone else. if you want light get some Salomon F22's


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> ya 32's turn to rags faster than most boots. why do you think their warranty department didnt picked up. They are so busy taking care of everyone else. if you want light get some Salomon F22's


guess so...approximately 10 hours of riding in two days killed them


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

It is a knob and wire...just fix it...


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i was planing on getting the DC scout boa boots but now that i read this post im a bit worried. do you guys think its just the 32's that have this issue or all boa boots?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

BRsnow said:


> It is a knob and wire...just fix it...


how? the wire is stuck and wont move. not even when i grab it with a pair of pliers


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

DC's run pretty wide. be careful


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> DC's run pretty wide. be careful


i have tried em on and i like em. y be careful tho?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

it's not just 32, it's with all brands. that's why i'm skeptical about boa boots. if you break them in any way, whether jamming the mechanism or snapping the wire will require you to buy new boots... this will happen with every brand. if you had laces that broke, however, you wouldn't have that problem.

don't take it out on the company. 32 makes great boots. i know quite a lot of people rockin' 32 and those boots have lasted them multiple seasons.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

because my friend got DC's and had to get new bindings because he had to move a size up


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> because my friend got DC's and had to get new bindings because he had to move a size up


hmm.. thats interesting because i wear a 14 shoe and i fit very well into a 13 boot. plus im buying the boots first then bindings to adjust accordingly. 

as for having to get new boots if the wire breaks. that is false. you can just put on a new wire. if the actual mechanism breaks its a warenty issue


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah but how long would you need to wait to get replacement wires? i'm not aware of any shops that sell them outright.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

kyouness said:


> yeah but how long would you need to wait to get replacement wires? i'm not aware of any shops that sell them outright.


i think that they come with a backup set. not positive tho. from what i hear it only takes like 5 min to replace the wire


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> how? the wire is stuck and wont move. not even when i grab it with a pair of pliers


Having screwed my DC BOAs up and fixed them myself (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/eq...y-all-hating-boa-lace-system-3.html#post85291) I'm going to guess that what happened is the cable "popped" up and is now firmly wedged between the reel gear and the housing. If you've got single zone boa boots then I'm not sure what to tell you. I'd have to see them and see how alike the systems are to be able to help (post a pic?)
If you didn't get a small (yellow handled) torque driver then you need to have a word with the shop. All BOA boots are suppose to come with one. If you want, feel free to PM me and I'll try to get up with you in a chat or something and help you with them as best I can.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

rjattack19 said:


> i was planing on getting the DC scout boa boots but now that i read this post im a bit worried. do you guys think its just the 32's that have this issue or all boa boots?


DCs are solid. For one thing there are different versions of the BOA system and the second thing is that BOA doesn't install them, the manufactors do so different companies have different results with them. I tend to agree with Illegallylegal and some others that 32s aren't that great as far as boots go. I've had 2 pairs of DC BOAs (Judge and now Allegiance) and I've *tried* to bust a cable and really stressed the hell out of the boa systems and haven't been able to do it yet in either pair. The Judges are still going strong too. A buddy wanted to buy them and replace the foot bed and I gave them to him for his birthday and he's happy as hell. Threw is ez-lace boots in the closet lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

kyouness said:


> it's not just 32, it's with all brands. that's why i'm skeptical about boa boots. if you break them in any way, whether jamming the mechanism or snapping the wire will require you to buy new boots... this will happen with every brand. if you had laces that broke, however, you wouldn't have that problem.
> 
> don't take it out on the company. 32 makes great boots. i know quite a lot of people rockin' 32 and those boots have lasted them multiple seasons.


You can get replacement cables from BOA (and I think the boot companies). Which you would do ahead of time if you're really that worried about breaking one. And I've abused the hell out of my DC judges and gonna abuse the hell out of my DC allegiances and not been able to screw up the BOA system yet. The closest I came was actually from walking down the steps in my house breaking in the allegiances and it took me all of 30 minutes to fix it. THe only way I could see that you could bust the BOA system and have to buy new boots would mean you tightened the system up WAY too tight and ended up literally ripping out part of the lacing system because of the pressure of a hard landing or something like that. And if you've got them that tight you'd know it because the boots would have to be the wrong size or it would be like trying to cut the circulation off in your foot tight.
But really it's a matter of preference. Some people like old reliable and some people like trying new stuff. Whatever floats your boat man, it's all about the pow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

i dunno man, i've never had problems with 32 boots. they fit the best for me and i've tried on a few brands that didn't sit well with me or some of my friends. i mean, seriously, someone could break a set of boas of any brand in 2 runs and someone could have the same exact boots that last them for 2 seasons. it's almost never about the brand; or at least it should never be generalized about the brand. some people just jump on the "32 sucks" bandwagon just to be like everyone else, just like people jump on the "burton sucks" bandwagon. same goes for the "32 rules" and the "burton rules" bandwagons. in the end, it's all up to preference and personal experiences, and never about the brands. go with whichever brand fits your feet the best; whichever feels most comfortable. whoever tells you otherwise doesn't know shit.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i had a similar moment of 'oh shit i am gonna have to cut these boots off'.... with my vans cirro.

the thing is, as with most / every thing... moving parts need some 'bedding in'.

what i found had happened to me was the cable (of course) was fine and the knob / ratchet mechanism was fine. the problem lay with one of the guides / runners, thru which the cable looped. a bit of dirt whatever had gotten in and basically seized the whole boa system of one boot.

all you need to do, is get pissed of, and employ some 'strong arm pursuation'. it can still get a bit sticky, but grabbing my boot and yanking the tongue, the sides, basically anything i can grab hold of seems to free it all up.

it is a simple system of boot, cable and knob; and so the soultion to any problem is (usually) equally as simple.

no worries i reckon. just go ride.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

everyone has there own opinion. I personally enjoy my lace boots, alot of people swear by boas, alot of people wouldnt touch boas. its all trial and error. this clusterf#@* probably isnt helping to much, but it sounds like people on this forum have had good luck with DC. I personally have had warranty issues with my 32's and so have you. other people have not whether they dont ride as hard or they are fortunate to have a solid boot no one can be sure. Get your boots of dogfunk. their lifetime unlimited warranty policy will allow you to mix and match until you get the right boot.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

fixed it this morning. the cable was wrapped under itself not allowing it to loosen so i figured it out using fallen saints post on replacing the laces. still was hard to get any slack to be able to take the cable off the dial. Also as i was in the process of putting it back together, after only about 10 minutes of work, thirtytwo returned me call from yesterday. the guy i spoke with was nice and is sending me a few extra sets of laces seeings how i had to already replace the ones in there after barely using them. nice guy and they called back in less than 24 hours.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

cubllsu8338 said:


> fixed it this morning. the cable was wrapped under itself not allowing it to loosen so i figured it out using fallen saints post on replacing the laces. still was hard to get any slack to be able to take the cable off the dial. Also as i was in the process of putting it back together, after only about 10 minutes of work, thirtytwo returned me call from yesterday. the guy i spoke with was nice and is sending me a few extra sets of laces seeings how i had to already replace the ones in there after barely using them. nice guy and they called back in less than 24 hours.


Yea, I've seen this happen with a pair of boas. Took the guys at the shop about 5 minutes to fix and it was good as new. I bought my boas from a shop near my house and they said it can happen but they will help fix them anytime. That's one benefit of going with a local shop with a cool manager.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

schmitty34 said:


> Yea, I've seen this happen with a pair of boas. Took the guys at the shop about 5 minutes to fix and it was good as new. I bought my boas from a shop near my house and they said it can happen but they will help fix them anytime. That's one benefit of going with a local shop with a cool manager.


i got mine at a local shop but it was incredibly simple once i realized there was a cap covering the wheel where the laces hook in to. wouldn't take more than 2 minutes to do again. also my "local" shop is about 45 minutes away. luckily it is on my way to where i board and they are amazingly helpful and cooperative there.


----------

